# what is a great melody?



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

EdwardBast said:


> dsphipps100 said:
> 
> 
> > So the bottom line, as far as I can tell, is that a melody is anything in music that has coherent, expressive meaning, which will be different for each person's point of view.
> ...


The definitions of "melody" offered by EdwardBast are commonly accepted definitions. In the broad sense, a sequence of tones in music; in the narrower sense, a sequence of a certain kind as defined within a style, which he describes.


----------

